# portable printer recommendations



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i am looking for a portable printer to go with my powerbook, can anybody recommend a model or two?
portability and decent text printout is a must, although i doubt i will need it to print photos but it needs to handle PDF files like illustrations and maps etc. i also like AC/DC operation which can come in handy in case if i need to use it in a car. 
i will go for a black and white rather than a colour printer if price difference is significant.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Canon i70 is one that comes to mind,
Although a tad expensive and doesn't include the battery.

Another one to consider is the HP Deskjet 450ci

Dave


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Dolawren got the only two I could think of. There are a few others I think though. But these two do print your full 8 * 11.5 sheet of paper. Some other small printers only print in 4 * 6. So be careful what you buy. But you limited if you want to print portable.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

i am looking at the i70 also, but apparently its been replaced by the i80 with bluetooth wireless printing (sounds fun but...). working kit costs too much, perhaps i'll wait on anything used to turn up, since i don't really need it by tomorrow.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

If the i70 is being replaced then you should be able to pick up some great deals at Staples or Office Depot as they get marked down from $399.

I like the thinness of the i70 compared to the HP model. I have a BJC-80 and it has been an excellent performer


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Some information about the Canon portables:

[snip]
Mobile: i80
Ultra compact, lightweight and stylish, the i80 Bubble Jet mobile printer delivers professional photo quality excellence wherever you need it. The advanced mobile printer features a newly designed print head for improved photographic quality and exceptional speed. Plus you benefit from wireless printing with an optional Bluetooth® adapter.

Mobile: i70
Photos, reports, e-mails and all of your documents on the go! The Canon i70 Bubble Jet Mobile Printer delivers a remarkable combination of high performance and portability. It achieves a resolution of up to 4800 x 1200 dpi and print speeds of up to 13 ppm black/ 9 ppm colour. Print stunning borderless photos from 4"x 6"up to 8.5" x 11", and with select Canon digital cameras, users can print photos directly without the use of a PC!

Mobile: BJC-85
The award-winning, portable BJC-85 Color Bubble Jet Printer gives you the power to print high quality, black and colour documents wherever you go. It features a built-in USB and parallel port for easy connection to any compatible Mac® or PC; fast IrDA (version 1.1) for wireless printing capability; a long-life battery (with optional battery pack); and even the ability to become a colour sheetfed scanner in seconds. So exceptional, professional-quality desktop printing is no longer a luxury reserved for the office-bound.

Mobile: BJC-55
Now you can take the power and performance of your favorite desktop printer just about anywhere - and with greater ease and convenience than ever before. The ultra-compact, portable BJC-55 Color Bubble Jet Printer is a true powerhouse, delivering all the features you need - from a lightweight design and long-life battery to easy USB and wireless connectivity - to produce impressive documents in the office or on the road.

Mobile: BJC-50
It's never been easier to print great-looking documents on the road. The Canon BJC-50 is so compact and lightweight (around 2 pounds), you'll barely notice that you're carrying it with you. And with a BJC-50, you'll work as well on the road as you do in your office, because the BJC-50 delivers the exceptional print quality you've come to expect from Canon.

[/snip]


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks dolawren, i appreciate the concise comparison.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Glad to help,
I had to copy and paste it here because the site was one of
those linkless types of information pages.

A window opened without a web address, I suppose I could
have done a control-click open of the page now that I'm
thinking about it...Oh well...You got the information you needed.

Dave


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi Rollee,
I have an HP Deskjet 450. It can take a bluetooth module as well as a battery. Both are accessories for my model.
The main reason I chose it over the Canon(which is Beautiful!) is the fact that it takes standard HP cartridges. Very easy to get and find, particularly when travelling. Also it will guarantee long term supply. 
The Canon uses a single, custom for the printer cartridge. It made me a tad uncomfortable.


----------

